# Waiter Rant



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Just read it on vacation, very good, funny read...quick too. I would call it "kitchen confidential" for the front of the house......a little "light"


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Is that the title of the book? Who's the author?


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Book Title: Waiter Rant: Thanks for the Tip -- Confessions of a Cynical Waiter
Author: The Waiter



Started in April 2004, *Waiter Rant* is a widely viewed weblog started by a person only known as "Waiter" (Now known as Steve Dublanica) who provides bi-weekly (more or less) vignettes into the lives of wait staff and their customers at a purposefully unnamed restaurant (referred to as "The Bistro") in New York that "Waiter" manages.
The Waiter's writing style, shtick, and ability to give the reader something they need have caused this blog to become wildly popular in the United States as well as parts of Europe/Asia/Australasia. "Waiter" now has a book deal in the works with Harper Collins and has just recently appeared on NPR.
On December 21, 2006, "Waiter" revealed that he quit his job at "The Bistro" after 7 years. He said that his blog would continue, and he will get a job at another restaurant somewhere else.
Waiter Rant was nominated as one of five finalists for "Best Writing in a Weblog" for the 2007 Bloggie Awards.
Waiter Rant was nominated as one of five finalists for "Best American Weblog" for the 2006 Bloggie Awards.
Announced January 27, 2007, Waiter's piece _Cold Autumn_ is included in the W.W. Norton anthology _The Best Creative Nonfiction Vol. 1_ (2007).
On March 12, 2007, it was announced that Waiter Rant won the 2007 Bloggie Award for Best Writing of a Weblog.
The Waiter's much anticipated book is called "Waiter Rant: Thanks for the Tip - Confessions of a Cynical Waiter." It is scheduled to be released on July 29, 2008. [1]
Anthony Bourdain of _Kitchen Confidential_ fame gave advance praise for the book saying, "The other shoe finally drops. The front-of-the-house version of _Kitchen Confidential_; a painfully funny, excruciatingly true account of the waiter's life. You will never look at your waiter the same way again - and will never tip less than 20%."
On July 8, 2008, The Waiter announced he would shed his anonymity and participate in a book signing and Q&A discussion at 7:00 PM on Tuesday, July 29th at Borders Books inside the Time Warner Building in Manhattan.[2]. He revealed himself as Steve Dublanica in an interview with the New York Post on July 29th. [3] New York Magazine later revealed that "The Bistro" is Lanterna Tuscan Bistro in Nyack, New York. [4]
On July 19, 2008, The Waiter announced that he had quit his job at Café Machiavelli, and planned not to go back to the restaurant industry, although he would continue his blog. [5]


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I haven't read the book but I have read is blog, on and off, for about 3 years. I really like the guy's style and will definately have to check out the book.


----------

